# Rice making



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Rice is something we really enjoy and it can be made into many things but many hate to cooked it because it doesn't come out fluffy enough, to wet, sticky , mushy , etc. Electric rice cookers work for some other like stove top I use both, I cook it sometimes the oriental way, by boiling it like pasta in a steamer and using the water for bread making while steaming veg at the same time, great way to save time and money , in my heavy cast iron pot I cooked it like my grandmother did by placing a grocery paper bag in between the heavy lid and rice, the paper caught all the steam and the rice comes out loose and fluffy all the time(no paper towels-ink)just follow your water to rice recipe. Making rice orange balls is a very tasty way to enjoy left over rice and I can guaranty the family will enjoy too. Stuff balls of rice with mozzarella cheese, coated with egg and bread crumbs with dry cheese and fry in veg oil. 







You can go wrong.Enjoy:2thumb:


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

The paper bag is a great tip. Never heard of that before.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I've never had an issue with getting rice cooked correctly. I've found the secret is just to leave it alone until the water is gone. Don't lift the lid don't stir only fluff when you tilt the pot rice stays in place and there's no water. I use a little less water than the 2 to 1 ratio. Those fried rice and cheese balls look great.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I've never had an issue with getting rice cooked correctly. I've found the secret is just to leave it alone until the water is gone.


Yep, same here. I like the convenience of the electric rice cooker, but I don't have any real trouble duplicating those results in a plain ol' pan.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I think this is your best post yet.
What time and should I bring a drink?


----------



## Paltik (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't like fluffy rice--I like mine a little clumpy, Filipino style, but certainly not watery. Here's how I cook it:


In a pot, pour in some rice.
Stick your index finger in the rice so you touch the bottom of the pot; the rice should remain level and not pile up around your finger (it can help to agitate the pot a bit)
Use your thumb on the same hand to mark the rice level on your index finger
Remove your hand, but keep that thumb marking the rice level
Put your finger on the surface of the rice and begin adding water
When the water reaches the point marked by your thumb--i.e. when the water is as high above the surface of the rice as the rice was above the bottom of the pot--that's enough.
Set the pot on the stove and heat until it comes to a roiling boil
Turn the heat down as low as it can go and cover the pot
When the rice is no longer wet and is soft to the tooth, it's done; but it's okay to keep it on the low burner for a while if the rest of the meal is still cooking. I rarely time myself, and I rarely check the rice to see if it's ready; I usually have about 15-20 minutes of cooking other stuff from the point I cover the pot, and the rice is usually done when I need it to be.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

lilmissy0740 said:


> The paper bag is a great tip. Never heard of that before.


I swear by it, long grain rice comes out like sand.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I normaly cook long grain parboil,1 cup to 1 1/2 water,after water starts to boil I cover and lower heat ,cook for 23 minutes on a gas stove on a cast iron pot.
Regular rice is rinse till is no longer cloudy then cook the same way, sometimes I cooked it the old oriental way , by boiling it in a large pot with more water that way all starch is removed and left over is great for fried rice.For beutiful white rice I used fresh lemon juice in the water it adds great taste too.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

readytogo said:


> I swear by it, long grain rice comes out like sand.


?!?! Like Sand ?!?!? 
Is that good, or bad?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Paltik said:


> I don't like fluffy rice--I like mine a little clumpy, Filipino style, but certainly not watery. Here's how I cook it:
> 
> 
> In a pot, pour in some rice.
> ...


This is how my Chinese friends cook rice also.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Them Orange Rice Balls look mighty tasty, makes me hungry. Bye, bye, time to go eat....


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Something you can try with leftover rice is to dice dried fruit and mix it in then put it all in a food saver bag, mash it out flat then vacuum seal it let it sit for a few hours.

When you open the bag the rice/fruit will slide out as a solid mass, slice it up and eat it for a snack. The fruit sweetens it and it's a lot better for you than a cakes or other "sweet stuff".

RTG, those rice balls look pretty good!


----------



## HillbillyGirl (May 5, 2011)

I throw a smashed garlic glove or three in my rice for taste and prefer the parboiled rice.

If you heat a small amount of fat in the pot then stir the rice in until it's all coated, it helps keep the grains separated during cooking - it does not help if you overcook the rice though.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I shake my rice level, let my index finger touch the top of the rice, then I put water in till it covers a knuckle and a half. I use one knuckle for less sticky rice and two knuckles for brown rice. I prefer a rice cooker as I don't have to pay as much attention but it works the same in a pan.


----------



## HillbillyGirl (May 5, 2011)

Caribou - that's the way I measure my rice to water ratio.


----------



## Enchant18 (Feb 21, 2012)

Those rice balls look great. We make something similar during the holidays using ground beef, sauce and a chunk of mozzarella in the center....mmmmmm! Mahatma rice is the only rice i use for rice balls. Not sure why I can cook that brand well and not the others Will have to try the bag method.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

RTG, your killing me, those Rice Balls look so good I'm gaining weight just looking at them.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

readytogo said:


> Rice is something we really enjoy and it can be made into many things but many hate to cooked it because it doesn't come out fluffy enough, to wet, sticky , mushy , etc. Electric rice cookers work for some other like stove top I use both, I cook it sometimes the oriental way, by boiling it like pasta in a steamer and using the water for bread making while steaming veg at the same time, great way to save time and money , in my heavy cast iron pot I cooked it like my grandmother did by placing a grocery paper bag in between the heavy lid and rice, the paper caught all the steam and the rice comes out loose and fluffy all the time(no paper towels-ink)just follow your water to rice recipe. Making rice orange balls is a very tasty way to enjoy left over rice and I can guaranty the family will enjoy too. Stuff balls of rice with mozzarella cheese, coated with egg and bread crumbs with dry cheese and fry in veg oil.
> View attachment 6106
> 
> You can go wrong.Enjoy:2thumb:


Having company for dinner Monday night and would love to make these. Have a couple of questions.

could you elaborate on getting the cheese stuffed in the rice. (Sorry but have never stuffed rice.)

the dry cheese is that dehydrated cheese or a cheese that is really dry in texture?

Do you eat these with a hot mustard?

Instead of vegetable oil could I use coconut oil?

I so want to make sure I understand this before I serve this rice ball and everyone starts gagging.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Indirect Heat Rice Cooker*

http://www.tatungusa.com/app/pageproduct.aspx?pid=290&cid=232
Great tool when you don't want to stand in from of the stove, this time it was Basmati rice, we like oriental food .


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*I just love rice*

And whenever I have leftover chicken I like to make a Spanish Paella a la Frugality:laugh: and is simple;12oz short grain rice,2 cubes of chicken bullion 4 cups liquid;2 water 2 beer or plain water or beer- water- dry wine combination,2 tsp of sweet paprika,2 tbsp Bijol(yellow powder for color,no flavor) http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/400640996645?lpid=82, some olives crush garlic , 2 bay leaves , black pepper , and the main ingredient for my taste are a few drops of oriental fish sauce.Just mix all ingredients in the pot with some olive oil till well coated then add the very hot liquids, boil for a minute then lower heat to low cover and cook for 25 minutes till rice is cook but moist.You can dress the dish with frozen peas,small tomatoes,can red pepper and asparagus. I just happen to have Bijol but you can get fancy with some brands of yellow rice mix ,I just don`t like the sodium levels of box foods.







Also a can apple filling crumb pie on a graham cracker shell with a salad.
Enjoy.
ps.this was a small chicken breast but served 5 good appetite people plus our dog,he eats everything, loves coffee.:laugh:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Freyadog said:


> Having company for dinner Monday night and would love to make these. Have a couple of questions.
> 
> could you elaborate on getting the cheese stuffed in the rice. (Sorry but have never stuffed rice.)
> 
> ...


I don't know for sure, but I would go with some Sticky Rice, put a little in your hand, add your cheese, and then use a little more rice, and form into balls. here is a recipe for Sticky Rice:

Soak the rice in a container that holds at least twice the volume of rice: Cover the rice with 2 to 3 inches of room-temperature water and soak for 6 to 24 hours. If you need to shorten the soaking time, soak the rice in warm (about 100 degree) water for 2 hours. The longer soak gives more flavor and a more even, tender texture, but the rice is perfectly edible with the shorter soak in warm water.

Drain the rice and place in a steamer basket. Set the steamer basket over several inches of boiling water in a large pot or a wok. The rice must not be in or touching the boiling water. Cover and steam for 25 minutes, or until the rice is shiny and tender. Turn the rice over after about 20 minutes, so the top layer is on the bottom. Be careful that your pot doesn't run dry during steaming; add more water if necessary, making sure to keep it from touching the rice.

Turn the cooked rice out onto a clean work surface. Use a long-handled wooden spoon to flatten it out a little, then turn it over on itself, first from one side, then from the other, a little like folding over dough as you knead. This helps get rid of any clumps; after several foldings, the rice will be an even round lump. Place it in a covered basket or in a serving bowl covered by a damp cloth or a lid. Serve warm or at room temperature, directly from the basket or bowl. The rice will dry out if exposed to the air for long as it cools, so keep covered until serving.

As far as using Coconut Oil I don't see why not, we use it all the time. As far as dried cheese, Parmesan would probably work


----------

